# DIRECTV new features: Far in Advance & Watch Now



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

DIRECTV has introduced us to two new features: Far in Advance & Watch Now!

*Far in Advance:*

Search & set recording up to a year in advance! Find you series via Smart Search, then press REC.

_How many times have you heard of a new show that you really want to record only to find that it premieres more than 14 days away? You can create a Keyword Auto-Record to try to catch it when it starts, but then you end up with other stuff you don't want. Now with Far in Advance, you won't have that issue. With Far in Advance, you can perform a search for shows that are not airing for a month, two months, or even more. You can then create a Series Link for that show even though the Guide has no showings upcoming. Now you can create Series Links for all your new shows as soon as you hear about them._

*Use Smart Search to find your favorite show*










*Once you see it, highlight it and hit {SELECT}*










*Highlight Record Series and hit {SELECT}*










*Now you choose your recording options just like any other show*










*Far in Advance & Watch Now will be available at first on the Genie (coming soon) and is expected to be brought to the remaining HD DVRs in a future update.*

*Copyright ©2001 - 2013 DBSTalk.com - All Rights Reserved.*​


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

*Watch Now*

_Watch Now is a neat shortcut to immediately start viewing a VOD show. You no longer have to go through the extra steps of starting a download then going to the Playlist to start the recording playing._

*Choose the show you want to watch from the VOD menu*










*Highlight Watch Now and press {SELECT}*










*After a short buffering period your program will start*










If your internet connection is too slow or if there is a possible backup at the broadcast center you will be given an option to record the program and watch it later just as you always could.

*Far in Advance & Watch Now will be available at first on the Genie (coming soon) and is expected to be brought to the remaining HD DVRs in a future update.*

_Thank you to the Cutting Edge team, especially dettxw and The Merg for helping to prepare this information._

*Copyright ©2001 - 2013 DBSTalk.com - All Rights Reserved.*​


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Please note that the Genie servers are expected to get this update soon and the rest of the HD DVR line is expected to get these features in the future.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks great! Can't wait for the new software...


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Genie already has the Watch Now


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice!

Far In Advance will certainly get some use around here.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Far in advance is great concept, but in reality it doesnt appear to work correctly yet for local networks. It sees the far in advance station as the channels in the 390's, and says I'm not authorized and it cant record, instead of picking my local cbs, nbc, fox, etc....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't think that is an issue for everyone. I haven't had that happen to me yet.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Merg said:


> I don't think that is an issue for everyone. I haven't had that happen to me yet.
> 
> - Merg


Likewise....I have 2 FOX and 2 NBC programs set so far with this feature.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice write up guys!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well done Gents!


----------



## mpar1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Very cool. I love the Far In Advance. There have been occasions in the past where that would have been handy.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

mpar1 said:


> Very cool. I love the Far In Advance. There have been occasions in the past where that would have been handy.


Yeah, it's a nice sign when a feature comes in and you immediately go, "Wow, that's useful."

Big thumbs up to whoever put this on the list and got it implemented at DirecTv.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> *Far in Advance & Watch Now will be available at first on the Genie (coming soon) and is expected to be brought to the remaining HD DVRs in a future update.*





Scott Kocourek said:


> *Far in Advance & Watch Now will be available at first on the Genie (coming soon) and is expected to be brought to the remaining HD DVRs in a future update.*


Isn't Genie already available?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Genie is available, the features are coming soon.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Ah, I assumed the phrase "will be available" already inferred that.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I like FiA, but I quickly ran out of Series Manager space as it still contain shows that haven't gone on hiatus yet.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The Merg said:


> I don't think that is an issue for everyone. I haven't had that happen to me yet.
> 
> - Merg


Haven't experience it yet, but I did get an error message when I went to schedule CW '_Cult_.' So there does seem to be some kind of issue with channels that are also OTA.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

great job directv ,far in advance looks like the tivo wishlist,but better!


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Interesting saw FIA was available in another post here and tried it on my HR22-100 and it worked for a couple of programs in March and April. Inquired about Longmire and it showed Dec xx 2013. Thought it was available on all Hd DVR's from other post. Also did the watch vod imediate.
Good features.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Nice work Scott. Thanks.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice. 

And I think "coming soon" from this group actually means something.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Far in advance is great concept, but in reality it doesnt appear to work correctly yet for local networks. It sees the far in advance station as the channels in the 390's, and says I'm not authorized and it cant record, instead of picking my local cbs, nbc, fox, etc....





The Merg said:


> I don't think that is an issue for everyone. I haven't had that happen to me yet.
> 
> - Merg


It has happened to all of my FIA selections that are scheduled on NBC. Once the show appears in the guide, the ABC and CBS default to the local affiliates on sat feed (No OTA). The NBC selections default to the National feed which I don't get.

It is a great concept and I'm sure in the future this will improve.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice job guys!

This is cool stuff. I can't believe that my 5 year old HR21 is still getting new features!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Great add for those of us who don't speak "Boolean".


----------



## kenkahn (Apr 27, 2008)

What would almost as nice, maybe even nicer, is if this "Far in Advance" came with an associated increase to the limit of 50 season passes. I currently 'push the limit' now with my 2 DVRs. Allowing me to set "future" passes will be useless unless given the ability to add more than 50.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It looks like if anyone has any specific issues with FIA content...they can report those here to get them duly recorded:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=212515


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jagrim;3173150 said:


> It has happened to all of my FIA selections that are scheduled on NBC. Once the show appears in the guide, the ABC and CBS default to the local affiliates on sat feed (No OTA). The NBC selections default to the National feed which I don't get.
> 
> It is a great concept and I'm sure in the future this will improve.


I'll check to see if any if my FIA selections are for NBC and if not will make one up as a test.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like the FIA issue I noticed is happening to others as well. Glad I pointed it out.


----------



## ndfan1993 (Jan 9, 2013)

Any idea when this is being pushed out to Genie?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ndfan1993 said:


> Any idea when this is being pushed out to Genie?


Genie NR has FiA


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

"Far In Advance" is working on my Genie and I love it!


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice add. Although I had already built my series links over the course of a year, so when the shows come back on they'll get automatically picked up. But I like it - especially if I ever have hard drive issues, I won't have to wait for all my shows to actually show up in the guide before I record the series link.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Far in advance is great concept, but in reality it doesnt appear to work correctly yet for local networks. It sees the far in advance station as the channels in the 390's, and says I'm not authorized and it cant record, instead of picking my local cbs, nbc, fox, etc....


Actually, this problem happened to me as well when trying to set up Touch on Fox. I was wondering what the heck was happening (not to mention I hadn't even heard about the Far in Advance feature and was wondering what the hell the "Coming Soon" was. Thanks Ccarncross for the heads up.


----------



## ndfan1993 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am seeing it work for big named shows/programs but some of my wife shows on TLC or stuff on PBS are not showing up.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Far in advance is great concept, but in reality it doesnt appear to work correctly yet for local networks. It sees the far in advance station as the channels in the 390's, and says I'm not authorized and it cant record, instead of picking my local cbs, nbc, fox, etc....


Perfect for us on the road full time. We don't get the locals but we do get the 39X feeds.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ndfan1993 said:


> I am seeing it work for big named shows/programs but some of my wife shows on TLC or stuff on PBS are not showing up.


Last week, I did searches for AMC _Freakshow_ & _Immortalized_ and neither was found. Did another search last night and both were found.

Without knowing the source for FiA data, this could be an hit or miss feature on finding a future program.


----------



## ndfan1993 (Jan 9, 2013)

Drucifer said:


> Last week, I did searches for AMC _Freakshow_ & _Immortalized_ and neither was found. Did another search last night and both were found.
> 
> Without knowing the source for FiA data, this could be an hit or miss feature on finding a future program.


Ok, will keep trying.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well done Gents!


Finally! Something I want... :lol:

Rich


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well done Gents!





Rich said:


> Finally! Something I want... :lol:
> 
> Rich


Better well done than medium rare? :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dettxw said:


> Better well done than medium rare? :lol:


In this case. I do like my steaks bleeding!

Rich


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

I get about 55Mb/s download speeds and can get full HD from a variety of internet streaming sites, but DirecTV's Watch Now should be called Wait Now. Even if I buffer 10 minutes before I start the recording I can't get through a 1 hour movie without running out of buffer. The D* servers must be really underpowered or their network connection does not have enough bandwidth. Seems in poor taste to allow Watch Now on HD channels that their servers can't deliver.

steve


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dsm said:


> I get about 55Mb/s download speeds and can get full HD from a variety of internet streaming sites, but DirecTV's Watch Now should be called Wait Now. Even if I buffer 10 minutes before I start the recording I can't get through a 1 hour movie without running out of buffer. The D* servers must be really underpowered or their network connection does not have enough bandwidth. Seems in poor taste to allow Watch Now on HD channels that their servers can't deliver.
> 
> steve


That's really odd because I have a quarter of the bandwidth that you do and can use the Watch Now.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

DIY Rescue My Renovation is currently NOT showing up in Far in Advance.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Nice Dog and Pony Show!!! 

Thanks for the Info!!!


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

FIA for Survivor and Amazing Race ended up associated with KCBS instead of the Atlanta local CBS (WGCL 46).


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> That's really odd because I have a quarter of the bandwidth that you do and can use the Watch Now.


Hmm, I forgot to say HD. Does it work well for you on HD?

I wonder if I have a network issue. The network is injected at an hr24 I have closer to my router. Maybe I'll try watch now on that to see if it is better.

Steve


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dsm said:


> Hmm, I forgot to say HD. Does it work well for you on HD?
> 
> I wonder if I have a network issue. The network is injected at an hr24 I have closer to my router. Maybe I'll try watch now on that to see if it is better.
> 
> Steve


Only HD here.


----------



## rcork (Jul 17, 2007)

Can someone tell me what the expected behavior is when a show does not have any broadcast airings in the next few weeks but there are VOD airings. I've tried searching for Grimm, which doesn't air new episodes until March 8th, and the VOD episodes are shown in the search results but i don't see a way to schedule FIA recordings of the show. I've also tried with Revolution and Warehouse 13 but i run into the same issue of seeing VOD episodes but can't schedule FIA.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

rcork said:


> Can someone tell me what the expected behavior is when a show does not have any broadcast airings in the next few weeks but there are VOD airings. I've tried searching for Grimm, which doesn't air new episodes until March 8th, and the VOD episodes are shown in the search results but i don't see a way to schedule FIA recordings of the show. I've also tried with Revolution and Warehouse 13 but i run into the same issue of seeing VOD episodes but can't schedule FIA.


Looks like you are right. FiA only seem to work for premier shows and not for programs that are on hiatus. Which means, that if hiatus shows must stay in the Series Manager, the Series Manager limit needs to be at least double.


----------



## rcork (Jul 17, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Looks like you are right. FiA only seem to work for premier shows and not for programs that are on hiatus. Which means, that if hiatus shows must stay in the Series Manager, the Series Manager limit needs to be at least double.


Ok, I didn't realize there was a difference between shows on hiatus and things that haven't premiered yet. Not sure i'm suggesting increasing an increase to Series Manager (but i wouldn't complain if they did) but it would be nice to be able to schedule FIA for shows that are on hiatus.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

rcork said:


> Ok, I didn't realize there was a difference between shows on hiatus and things that haven't premiered yet. *Not sure i'm suggesting increasing an increase to Series Manager* (but i wouldn't complain if they did) but it would be nice to be able to schedule FIA for shows that are on hiatus.


Well I'm at point now that I must delete hiatus shows in order to add a FiA. Which now, I probably wont do, because I don't know if I'll keep a FiA after watching the premier.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> Well I'm at point now that I must delete hiatus shows in order to add a FiA. Which now, I probably wont do, because I don't know if I'll keep a FiA after watching the premier.


Are you running into the limit on your HR34 already or just the HR2x models you still have? If its on the HR2x models, do you use any Boolean searches? Its a very convenient way to combine multiple tv shows into a single line items in your Series Manager. I probably have a good 70-80 shows in my Series Managers and I'm at 42 SLs.

Here's a good example that combines several shows into one line:

"AANY LEAGUE JUSTIFIED ARCHER TTITLE CCHANS 248" & show type, series

Whats in parenthesis is what you search for, whats after that is what you choose when offered the screens after you hit the red button to select a filter. It returns shows that match that criteria and when you choose autorecord, you choose new, repeats, both, how to retain(Until you delete, or disk full), and start and end times if you use extra padding. They work extremely well.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> Are you running into the limit on your HR34 already or just the HR2x models you still have? If its on the HR2x models, do you use any Boolean searches? Its a very convenient way to combine multiple tv shows into a single line items in your Series Manager. I probably have a good 70-80 shows in my Series Managers and I'm at 42 SLs.


Not my HR34. While I have it nearly full because of about 20 Boolean Searches trying to catch old B&W mysteries, my problem is with my bedroom HR24 which records my SyFy, BBCA & and over two dozen science-like shows from Hist, H2, NGC, DSC, TLC NGW & SCI. These channels seem to have an excessive numbers of programs that go on hiatus from a few weeks to months with little or no hoopla on when they return.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Well I watch a lot of the same channels you do, except for less of the science shows.

I have about 10 series or so from SyFy in 3 or 4 ARSL's, and the 4-5 shows I watch on BBCA are in another 2-3 ARSL's. I never remove them from the Series Manager when they go on hiatus, I just add/modify based on new shows or when shows finish their runs. So based on your last post, if your BBCA and SyFy habits are similar to mine, even rounding up, lets say 30 science-like, give you 5 ASRL's for SyFy and 5 for BBCA, thats only 40 if you use ARSL's. Seems like you might be able to make it with room to spare if you are making good use of the Boolean ARSL's. My Series Manager's are literally nothing but ARSL's...with a few FIA's thrown in to catch the premieres of new shows. As soon as I decide whats a keeper and whats not, I convert them over to ARSL's and drop the count back down. Its not a perfect system, but it does easily allow for way way over 100 series/shows(literally 200-300 if you get 2-3 shows per ARSL) per dvr series manager. That can make for obscene amounts of tv to choose from, and to be all the shows I choose.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I've searched. Can't find exactly what ARSL stands for.

I figure it associated with Boolean Searches in Series Manager.

Anyway, with lots of First Air issues with BBCA & SyFy, any miss shows would be free standing when you click 'em in the Guide to record. 

I had lots of Boolean Searches on my Den HR24 for home improvement shows. After a year I deleted 'em because they was too much work. 

Even now with just using 'Mike Holmes', the Boolean Search is recording everything and completely ignoring 'First Run'


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> I've searched. Can't find exactly what ARSL stands for.


AutoRecord Series Link



Drucifer said:


> I figure it associated with Boolean Searches in Series Manager.


You can setup an ARSL without using a boolean type search.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> DIY *Rescue My Renovation* is currently NOT showing up in Far in Advance.


Never showed up. It is premiering on 27 Feb, so it will be in the normal Guide by Friday night.


----------



## pandafish (Apr 20, 2012)

Watch now and far in advance are active on my hr24 as of today Feb 13. Anyone else see them?


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Active here on 3 HR2Xs. Interesting, the splash screen when I turned on my receiver today only noted Watch Now as a new feature. No mention of Far in Advance. 

I like the triangles in the corner in the channel number/call sign in the guide. Seems like much easier access to VoD than before.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

my hr 23 700 se don't have it


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> my hr 23 700 se don't have it


They don't roll out new software all at once, just be patient. I don't have it yet either.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Zero Hour* was a FIA recording and it worked, even with its announcement of encore performance.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Both AMC FIA *Freakshow* & *Immortalized* failed to record.

Did the Google form report for each.

Did notice that with my successful FIAs, that the ID for the channel changes to whats in the Guide, but that the failures don't. So I figure that when the FIA gets into the Guide two week data, that the channel info should update to what's in the Guide in the Series Manager. If it doesn't, watch for a fail FIA recording.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

CBS FIA *Golden Boy* is in my Series Manager with a FIA recording schedule for Fri 3/8 but the show premiers on 2/26 and it is not marked to record.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

What is it suppose to find? Because I can't find "are we alone" on the science channel 284 march 10th 9pm cat. 

It found "the Vikings" on history channel 269 march 3rd


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> What is it suppose to find? Because I can't find "are we alone" on the science channel 284 march 10th 9pm cat.
> 
> It found "the Vikings" on history channel 269 march 3rd


The Science channel may not have data that far out yet.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Christopher Gould said:


> What is it suppose to find? Because I can't find "are we alone" on the science channel 284 march 10th 9pm cat.
> 
> It found "the Vikings" on history channel 269 march 3rd


FIA seems to work only with Premier Showings. *'Are We Alone'* looks like a hiatus show when I looked it up at the Science web site.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> FIA seems to work only with Premier Showings. *'Are We Alone'* looks like a hiatus show when I looked it up at the Science web site.


Nope, it works for shows coming off hiatus as well. It worked for me to setup a new SL for Psych about a month ago.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Every since 0x67c was pushed out the "watch now" has not worked. I get the message saying my internet connection is not fast enough. I get around 12 Mbps down and 4 Mbps up. Before the download on 2/20 I was able to watch immediately after a very short preparing for playback message. Anyone else see this issue. I have found it on 5 other HR34's but they are all on the same provider for internet and I want to see if there are others with this problem.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TNT released their summer schedule and it will make a good test for FIA.

*New Shows*

_The Hero_ - New Series - Premiere: Thursday, June 6, at 8 PM (ET/PT)
_72 Hours_ - New Series - Premiere: Thursday, June 6, at 9 PM (ET/PT)
_King & Maxwell_ - New Series - Premiere: Monday, June 10, at 10 PM (ET/PT)
_Cold Justice_ (working title) - New Series - Premiere: Tuesday, Aug. 27, at 10 PM (ET/PT)

*Hiatus Shows*

_Falling Skies_ - Season 3 - Two-Hour Premiere: Sunday, June 9, at 9 PM (ET/PT), Regular Timeslot: Sundays at 10 PM (ET/PT)
_Major Crimes_ - Season 2 - Premiere: Monday, June 10, at 9 PM (ET/PT)
_Rizzoli & Isles_ - Season 4 - Premiere: Tuesday, June 18, at 9 PM (ET/PT)
_Perception_ - Season 2 - Premiere: Tuesday, June 18, at 10 PM (ET/PT)
_Franklin & Bash_ - Season 3 - Premiere: Wednesday, July 24, at 9 PM (ET/PT)


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

I record all series and season premieres. Unless all five tuners are in use, I get the first episode of all new shows and returning shows. I also pick up movies new to my movie stations:

PREMIERE Show Type SERIES PREMIERE
PREMIERE Show Type SEASON PREMIERE
PREMIERE Show Type MOVIE

I also have a Playoff catcher:
PLAYOFF Series Type PLAYOFF

They all work pretty great and I haven't missed a new show since I started doing this on my Tivo a decade ago…


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Well. I tried this a while back for Game of Thrones. Even though I have only HD channels on any list and have "hide SD duplicates" set, it recorded HBO standard def.

Not yet ready for prime time.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Drew. I'm going to see if King and Maxwell will record. As far as Hiatus shows go, if one hasn't changed the series record options, shouldn't they pick up right where they left off, automagically?

I already have R & I, Perception, F & B, and Major Crimes in series links, just waiting for them to come back.



Drucifer said:


> TNT released their summer schedule and it will make a good test for FIA.
> 
> *New Shows*
> 
> ...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

EyeRonik1 said:


> I record all series and season premieres. Unless all five tuners are in use, I get the first episode of all new shows and returning shows. I also pick up movies new to my movie stations:
> 
> PREMIERE Show Type SERIES PREMIERE
> PREMIERE Show Type SEASON PREMIERE
> ...


Man, I bet that TiVo is ready to retire then. Is it pre-MPEG2?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

hasan said:


> Thanks Drew. I'm going to see if King and Maxwell will record. *As far as Hiatus shows go, if one hasn't changed the series record options, shouldn't they pick up right where they left off, automagically?*
> 
> I already have R & I, Perception, F & B, and Major Crimes in series links, just waiting for them to come back.


Many remove hiatus shows from their Series Manager because of the DirecTV limits of only 50 and 100.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Many remove hiatus shows from their Series Manager because of the DirecTV limits of only 50 and 100.


Hence my 12 HRs and 600 SLs. I never delete an SL unless I know a show is cancelled for sure. Makes it a lot easier, almost automatic... :lol:

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SInce I use boolean searches for most of my ARSL's, I never take any shows out either unless they are cancelled or I decide to quite watching them. I dont have an exact count, but I expect I record about 130 shows on my main HR2x model.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> Hence my 12 HRs and 600 SLs. I never delete an SL unless I know a show is cancelled for sure. Makes it a lot easier, almost automatic... :lol:
> 
> Rich


Well, I don't. While I haven't had to the hiatus shuffle on my Genie, my two HR24 are another story.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> FIA seems to work only with Premier Showings. *'Are We Alone'* looks like a hiatus show when I looked it up at the Science web site.


I successfully programmed series links for Nurse Jackie and Falling Skies even though they were "on hiatus" and no information was in the guide at the time. The Nurse Jackie SL currently has the first 2 episodes of the season in the TO DO list. Since Falling Skies won't be back until June (IIRC) it, of course, has no episodes to record.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

I've always hated the shows that are the same, but are titled differently EACH season. For example: 

Survivor is not just Survivor. It's Survivor: Palau or Survivor: Indonesia 

or Real World is not just real world. It's real world :new Orleans or Seattle, etc. so if you set it once, that's IT for that season.

I just tried the far in advanced search for survivor for (THIS FALL) because I don't know what it's even going to be titled, and nothing comes up at all but the survivor that's currently airing.... Same with real (fake) world.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For something like Survivor, I would set it up as a Boolean, maybe nname probst cchans ## where ## is your CBS. It's not perfect, it will also get interviews etc, but not bad. Or ttitle survivor cchans ##


----------

